# Shelves on the Nook (shelving and archive question)



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

I have had a Kindle 2 for 1.5 years and am very familiar with the collections system on the Kindle and I love it.  I have had a Nook for a few months now and today I tried to organize my books onto shelves.  Like everything else no the Nook -- it takes several extra steps to do compared to the Kindle, but I figured out how to shelve, pretty easy.  Thanks B&N.  But then, when I was done -- I see how I can choose to view by shelf, but then if I am not viewing by shelf (on the Nook) -- it just shows all the books?  Is there a way to get it like a true folder system (like on the Kindle), where we just see the shelves and then if you want to acccess a book you go into the shelves?  It seems like this system is not very helpful, I don't want to see lists and lists of books.  Also, when I archive a B&N book -- it doesn't dissapear or go into an archive folder (like with the Kindle), the title just becomes faded out.  Is there a way to not view it at all?  Or is this the way it is with the Nook?


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

The shelves don't collapse...the only way I can see doing this is by going to the "go to shelf" function under shelves. Then all the shelves will show up on the color screen part. 

As for not displaying archive, go to "change view" and select the option to not show archived items. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you -- at least there is a good solution as to the archives.

Changing view for shelves -- still lists all the books under the shelf though when I do it -- so there are just lists and lists headed by the name of the shelf.  Unless I am doing that wrong.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

If you use the go to shelf function it will display the shelves you have on the color strip. It will not display that on the eInk portion. So you navigate to the shelf in the color/touchscreen portion. Yeah, it's a little kludgey.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Ahhh.  Thanks.  Oh well.    And I am doing this in My Documents as these are books I am loading up from other sources - non B&N sources, so no book covers appear.  But I will keep that in mind for the B&N side of it.  Though I don't plan on buying much from B&N, I got this to check out books from the library and read my epub and pdf books I had from other sources.  

Thank you for your help! Really, I look at goodreads first to decide what to read and I use that to organize my books, so this shouldn't limit me too much.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have to say, the lack of decent organization was probably one of my least favorite things about the nook. The whole 2 libraries and shelves just wasn't working for me.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Absolutely everything about the Nook surprises me in terms of the techonology level.  Literally 2-6 steps (yes I have counted  ) for anything a reader might want to do on the Nook -- while on the Kindle the same functions are 1-2 steps.  And this is not counting the steps needed to get back to the book on the Nook (since it is often not multi-functional like the Kindle).  However, I got a refurbished Nook for only $119 from overstock.com (why I bought it in the first place -- and why I didn't get a Sony) and I got it solely for library books.  Which is a fabulous function.    But I definitely prefer my Kindle.  Actually, if I am reading a book from the library that I love and plan to buy.  I just check it back in and buy it from Amazon and read it on my kindle.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I remember I was so excited when they sent out the update for the Nook, which they said had an organization system.  But then I was so disappointed when I saw the shelves, and found out they are not collapsible.  I put my books on Shelves, but it actually creates more pages, because now I have the shelf title AND the book all still listed on the home screen.  I like the Kindle Collections much better!


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I remember I was so excited when they sent out the update for the Nook, which they said had an organization system. But then I was so disappointed when I saw the shelves, and found out they are not collapsible. I put my books on Shelves, but it actually creates more pages, because now I have the shelf title AND the book all still listed on the home screen. I like the Kindle Collections much better!


I do agree, but I do use it (since there is nothing else). My son's books are now organized into their "series" and the organization helps him.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

ReginaLovesHer Kindle said:


> Absolutely everything about the Nook surprises me in terms of the techonology level. Literally 2-6 steps (yes I have counted ) for anything a reader might want to do on the Nook -- while on the Kindle the same functions are 1-2 steps. And this is not counting the steps needed to get back to the book on the Nook (since it is often not multi-functional like the Kindle). However, I got a refurbished Nook for only $119 from overstock.com (why I bought it in the first place -- and why I didn't get a Sony) and I got it solely for library books. Which is a fabulous function.  But I definitely prefer my Kindle. Actually, if I am reading a book from the library that I love and plan to buy. I just check it back in and buy it from Amazon and read it on my kindle.


Yes! I've counted too, and said it's like they looked at a Kindle and said "How can we add a minimum of two steps to any given action on our reader?" Part of it must the separate screen, I guess, but it makes me CRAZY. Especially having to leave the book I'm reading just to turn off WiFi. (And even that they made more complicated - what's with the airplane mode thing - it wasn't enough to just say WiFi on/off?) And the whole two separate libraries thing, like the B&N books are too good to hang out with My Documents. It's ridonkulous.

But I do love reading library books on it, and having all my ePubs on it. So there's that.... 

em


----------

